# Safari Fischen // endlich Urlaub



## Pargo Man (3. September 2010)

Moin Sailors,

endlich ist Chance für ein paar Tage Urlaub.
Hier und da wird ein Strandtag mit den Kids draus.
Kommende Woche werden wir auch mal die Küstenstrasse nach Süden runter fahren und nach Versteinerungen Ausschau halten (Carcharias).

Morgen aber ist "Vatertag":
Albert hat mich eingeladen eine weitere Expedition nach Norden zu begleiten. Der Dampfer wird wohl wieder die "Kawama"... diesmal vollgetankt.

Zielfische sind Adlerfisch, Corvina, Cubera Schnapper, Jack Crevalle und Baracuda. 

Das Meer sollte sich bis dahin beruhigen. Wind und Swell waren gestern ungewöhnlich heftig. Das Wasser hat schon um die 23 Grad. Im Falle von zuviel Swell können wir auf der Heimfahrt über die 70km einen "Schlenker" nach West in die Thungründe wagen.

Bericht folgt.

Anbei noch einmal ein Ausschnitt der Bilder vom Whalewatching letzten Samstag. Ich muss es erst noch lernen, dass man zum Walegucken die Angeln zuhause läßt... aber so war auch i.O., denn Sonntag kamen die Corvinakotletten auf den Grill.


----------



## meeresangler 2 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Safari Fischen // endlich Urlaub*

Moin Pargo Man!

Das hört sich gut an, würde auch lieber in 23 Grad warmen Wasser schwimmen und angeln, als hier im Frühherbst zum Job zu gehen!:g
Na dann Petri für deinen Angeltripp, bin schon gespannt auf
deinen Bericht


----------



## Pargo Man (6. September 2010)

*AW: Safari Fischen // endlich Urlaub*

200km in den Atlantik gepflügt;
Wale
Delfine
Tarpons
Cuberas
Baracuda
Jack Crevalle

Lustige, spannende Ausfahrt mit prima Kameradschaft...

... was kann man mehr verlangen?

Samstag früh um 06h00 Leinlos. Dann nach 45 Minuten das Leuchtfeuer von Kap Dande steuerbord querab und "fliegende" Wale an Backbord. Die massigen Humpbacks sind auf dem Zug nach Süden. Die Muttertiere werden von ihren frisch geborenen Kälbern begleitet und die Bullen fighten ihre Revierkämpfe aus. Die Rempeleien sieht man schon am Horizont. Teilweise hatten wir mehrere Gruppen um das Boot herum in Sichtweite.

Nun mussten wir aber die 08h00 einsetzende Tide abpassen und so ging es zwischen den "Fliegern" weiter zur Praia Rosa 75km im Norden.

Dort angekommen haben wir 5 Rapalas ausgelegt und mit 4kn die Wobbler auf Tiefe gebracht. Die Guinea/Cubera Snapper, Adlerfisch und Corvina haben sich schon aus dem Staub gemacht, doch Jack Crevalle und Baracuda garantierten guten Sport. Stets wurden wir von einer Gruppe großer Delfine begleitet; bildschöne Tiere.

Zum Mittagshochwasser haben wir dann das Tarpon Spektakel geboten bekommen. Ums Boot immer wieder Gruppen von 50kgs Tieren an der Oberfläche. Wir haben "dran vorbei" geangelt und sind um 13h30 dann Richtung Kap Dande aufgebrochen.

Die Welle war mittlerweile so abgeklungen, dass wir fast bis an die Klippen fahren konnten. Vom Vordeck haben wir noch ein paar Popper unter die Steine gefeuert, doch zunächst einmal flinkelten die Cubera an.

Gegen 16h30 haben wir dann noch auf dem Wrack der "Conquistador" den Popper probiert; auch hier gab's wieder einen schönen Jack.

Morgen sind wieder meine Kids dran: Wale gucken. Ich scxhau mal, was an Bildmaterial rausspringt.


----------



## Pargo Man (9. September 2010)

*AW: Safari Fischen // endlich Urlaub*

Auch unter der Woche wird jeder Tag zu Bespassung der Kids genutzt; Dienstag ist ja schon Ferienende.
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Waltour am 7. September... im moment regnet's übrigens...
:c


----------



## Pargo Man (13. September 2010)

*AW: Safari Fischen // endlich Urlaub*

Die Marline sind wieder da: 
Saisoneröffnung mit Juniorangler Sacha's erstem Blauen Marlin

Rechtzeitig zum Urlaubsende sind auch mein Commodore und sein Sohn wieder im Land eingetroffen. Ich hatte also die "Djamila2" ins Wasser gewuppt und für den Samstag eine Marlin Tour angesetzt. Ziel war es Sacha an den Fisch zu bringen und einmal den kompletten Marlinfang durchzuspielen, bevor dann am 9/10 Oktober die Wettkämpfe wieder losgehen.

Generalprobe gelungen, Patient tot.#t

Nach 30 Minuten schnellem Schleppen unserer Auslage aus sieben Kunstködern und einer "Teaser" Kette, kam dann Sachas Fisch hinter dem Heck hoch, beäugte fast eine Minute lang die verschiedenen "Röckchen" und schlug dann endlich auf einen Black Bart ein. Der Haken saß sofort und Sacha hat noch einen top Anschlag drauf gesetzt. Was folgte war eine Flugschau vom Feinsten. Die ersten zwei Minuten war der Fisch mehr in der Luft als im Wasser (nur 22 Grad warm). 

Sachas Vater Xico, unser Bootskamerad Norge-Steffen und ich brachten in Windeseile die übrigen Leinen ein und rechtzeitig zur zweiten Flucht konnten wir dem Fisch dann folgen. "Stand-Up" Sacha hatte teilweise 650m Leine draussen. 

Der Kampf mit dem Fisch (wir schätzen gute 250kgs) zog sich und leider ist nach 38 Minuten das Tier an Entkräftung in die Tiefe abgekippt. An der 80er Leine hatten wir keine Chance den Fisch zu bergen... auch das ist Angeln. Sorry Sacha.


Was bleibt, ist die Tatsache, dass wir hier die Marlinsaison eingeläutet haben. Seit Juni war kein Marlin mehr gesichtet / gefangen worden. Wir hatten über den Tag verteilt sogar noch fünf weitere Sichtungen und drei weitere Tiere erschienen unter unseren Ködern.

So etwas ist in unseren Gewässern äusserst selten und den Clubkameraden ist spätestens jetzt klar, dass wir den Yachtys ab Oktober in der Wettkampfsaison ein Gegner zum Fürchten sein werden.
|uhoh:


----------

